# Ford 4000 - Transmission leak, Top.



## Howard4000 (Sep 14, 2017)

Just picked up a '68 gas Ford.

After working it a while - twin rake hitch - hyd steer for second rake - the transmission seemed way too hot and then it started to leak oil out of the shifter holes in the top plate.

No other symptoms though I never had a ford before so I am not sure that I am operating correctly - ie., does the lift arm position effect hyd remote. I altered 3 point height when remote seemed slow - inconclusive effect...

Thanks.

NB. Not a tractor 'nube' - have IH 686 and DB 1290, just new to Ford.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Howard.

Did you check the fluid level after it cooled down? Might be over full or water in there


----------



## Howard4000 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Russ. No, I haven't checked any fluids yet - yes I know that sounds a little irresponcible, but had hay down and in a bit of a panic! 
I have also considered that there may be a blocked breather putting pressure on the transmission as the pump worked harder and the temp rose.. I'll see if I can find anything like this......


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Howard,

See item #7 on attached parts diagram. Fluid level check plug. Either a square-headed pipe plug, or a socket headed plug. Pull this plug, and if fluid comes out you are overfull. As Russ pointed out, probably water in the fluid (condensation or rain water, depending on whether it was left outside all the time or not). Fluid will have a milky appearance if water contaminated. Transmission is a separate reservoir.

Your hydraulic reservoir is in the rear differential section.


----------



## Howard4000 (Sep 14, 2017)

Holy Dipstick Batman - pulled sq plug #7 as referenced and out came damn near a gallon of clean oil.... (Not yellow/white condensate mix)
No idea what was going on with previous owner. However, re trans temp, will the new smaller - yet more correct volume, mean less oil to 'cool' things down. Still curious about a potential blocked breather.

Newer question - there seems to be a split cotter pin hanging out of a hole in the bottom of the trans (towards the front) - it's loose with no oil leaking so obviously not part of the oil chamber - any ideas, nothing showing on the above parts diag..

Thanks again.


----------



## Howard4000 (Sep 14, 2017)

Split pin...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If that hole with the cotter pin sticking out is in the bottom of the clutch housing, that is a drain hole to keep any fluid leakage from accumulating in the clutch housing . The purpose of the cotter pin is to keep it from plugging. Since you have no fluid coming out of this hole, and the cotter pin is loose, it means that your rear main engine seal and freeze plugs are *not* leaking and also your transmission input shaft seal(s) are *not *leaking. That's good news for you....there's not supposed to be fluid in the clutch housing.

BTW, you never mentioned, is this a 8 speed transmission (4 fwd & 1 reverse + hi/lo)? Is so, this is just a gearbox, with oil in it. It gets hot to the touch, but I wouldn't worry about it. Are there any strange noises coming from the transmission?


----------



## Howard4000 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks - that makes sense.... No leaks, drips etc., so I guess I'm all ok on that front.

Transmission is an 8 speed. I'll get it back into work tomorrow and see if the reduced fluid will stop the top leak as originally posted.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

As long as your transmission fluid level is good, don't worry about the temperature. I never touch mine because I know 1) The tranny is doing a lot of work, and 2) I know it's hot. Your gearbox is very tough, nearly indestructible. If the leak persists out by the gearshift, you will have to replace some seals.....I've never done that.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

As sixbales said your HYD reservoir is the rear diff. You might want to do a level check and oil quality on that one also. This reservoir supplies the rear mounted HYD pump which supplies HYD pressure for the 3 point hitch and if equipped your rear axillary valves.


----------



## Howard4000 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks guys. Worked it a little today - no sign of any oil wanting to leave the top of the box thankfully.
Ill check the rear tomorrow.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The oil level check plug for the rear differential reservoir is a square-headed pipe plug screwed into the upper front quadrant of the pump cover on the right side of your center housing. Your hydraulics take fluid from this reservoir. It will be by your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. See attached picture (photo compliments of UltradogMN).


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

I agree with all that was said, especially 6bales and dozer. I do hope the fluid you found in transmission had that typical hydraulic oil smell and not motor oil. While you are at it, you might read the Article on my profile regarding a newly acquired older tractor. The rear axle /hydraulic fluid level should, I believe be checked with the lift arms in the down position. Also specifically the steering gear housing fluid as well. Got the owner's manual? A darn good idea!


----------

